# Apple Cider Vinegar / Use



## precious (May 18, 2013)

Many of the threads mention Apple cider vinegar. I was wondering if someone had a complete list of use for the vinegar with or without other ingredients and possible with how much to use? Also, Can the regular ACV be used to replace the raw, unfiltered? I was using the ACV mixed in with the water, but really unsure how much to use, or if I am just wasting money since it isn't the raw ACV. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You won't get the same results using pasteurized acv as you will using raw, unfiltered acv because pasturizing kills the 'mother', and that is where the benefits come from. I add it to my water tubs at the rate of 1/3 cup per 15 gallons of water twice a week. I haven't quite settled on an amount for the automatic waterers (capacity is roughly 7 gallons of water) because of the refilling. Right now I'm adding 1/3 to 3/4's of a cup - depending on how many animals have access to that waterer - so it doesn't get diluted too much before all the girls have a chance to drink. I also do the waterers twice a week. I have used it diluted in water - a splash or two mixed with probably 2 quarts of warm water - for washing pink-eye gunk off of faces, it also kills algae very effectively as long as there isn't a heavy build-up. Even with a heavy build-up it still kills it - just takes a little longer. Here is an article from Egypt Creek Dairy about their results using acv. I hope it helps!

http://egyptcreekranch.blogspot.com/2011/07/apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

For things like keeping algae from growing in water buckets and helping with UC in male goats, pasteurized ACV would be fine. For other healthy benefits, the raw ACV is needed.


----------

